# smokers or smoke houses



## buck 01 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm getting ready to build a smoker and would like to see some of yours for some ideas??? Thinking of a stone bottom and borad and bat top like a johnny house.


----------



## jcjhkford (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is something a little different I built and have been using. Works grate for cold smoking my pork. 
Modern Day *******: Finished


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

A list of some really nice free plans for different historic smokehouses provided by the Heritage American Buildings Survey.

A few more free plans for wood and masonry smokers and smokehouses from various Ag Extensions.

And another DIY plan for a board & battan smokehouse.

Free plans for a neat drum/barrel smoker if you don't want to build an entire structure.

I also highly recommend this book, Meat Smoking And Smokehouse Design, which goes into detail about different aspects of smoking and what designs make a perfect smoker.


----------

